# Hyper Bearded Dragon



## Mijnthepigeon (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello, My bearded dragon is about 6-7 months old and she has started acting hyper. She is running about, jumping on everything and scraping at the glass as if trying to get out. I fear it might be because of the new substrate I'm using. I used to use newspaper but recently switched to wood shavings. I used this one as I recently gave her to a reptile minder and that's what she had in there and was fine. Should I get rid of the wood shavings? If so what should I get instead, I have asked so many people and they all have different answer Is there any other reason why my dragon is acting up? Help me please!!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wood shaving are no good as a substrate they are best used for rabbits etc. It will be too dusty for a reptile. Use childrens play sand instead. As for her beng hyper have you checked your temps to make sure it is not too warm in the viv?


----------



## Mijnthepigeon (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks, I'll change to sand. I checked the temperatures in the viv and they are normal. I was reading around and would it be possible that she is going through puberty?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't use wood shavings, the best substrate to use is unprinted news paper or butcher paper, even kitchen paper is good 

Wood shavings if ingested can cause your beardie to become compacted.


----------

